# Egg recipes



## *Andi

All right folks give me your egg recipes ... 

So we have egg salad (6 eggs) , potato salad (6 eggs) , deviled eggs (6 eggs)

I'm over run with eggs ... I'm looking for recipes using "lots of eggs" ...

Help me out!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Try some homemade mayo


----------



## *Andi

Homemade Mayonnaise Recipe
Ingredients

2-3 egg yolks
1/2 tsp. yellow mustard
splash white wine vinegar
1/2-1 Tbs apple cider vinegar or lemon juice
1 tsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. salt
dash garlic powder and paprika, optional
1 cup EVOO or blend of EVOO and sesame oil or EVOO and virgin olive oil


Thanks!


----------



## Reblazed

A good thick Frittata takes 12 eggs. Custards and rice pudding would use up a few.


----------



## goshengirl

Got eggs in the dehydrator as we speak!


----------



## BizzyB

Egg. Drop. Soup.

It's basically a chicken broth. When it is boil hot, you drizzle in beaten egg while swirling the broth. The broth cooks the egg into little eggy noodles. I heart this very much.

Sometimes you can find a flavoring mix in the Asian section of the grocery store. Recipe: From AllRecipes.com, Tyler Florence, Cooks.com.

Eggs are also good for egg noodles.

French toast.

Custards are good. Spoon bread is halfway between cornbread and custard (Recipes!). I like mine with green chiles and cheese in it... and also served with a nice enchilada sauce.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Bread puddin, good stuff.


----------



## catsraven

Eggs n Rice

4 boiled eggs 
1 1/2 c rice 
2 cans tomatoes
1 c tomato juice
1 onion chopped
1 green pepper chopped
1 celery stalk chopped
2 garlic cloves chopped
1/2 tsp basil
salt n pepper to taste

Saute onion, garlic, green pepper and celery until soft
put tomatoes, basil and tomato juice in, bring to a boil. turn down heat to simmer. simmer 30 min. cook rice. peal and chop eggs put into tomato mixture. simmer 5 min. Cover rice with tomatoes.

I know 4 eggs is not a lot but this is one of my favorite dishes.


----------



## NaeKid

*Chinese 12-egg cake*

Chinese 12-egg cake - *Gai Don Go*

1 1/2 c. cake flour, sifted
9 eggs, separated
1/2 tsp. cream of tartar
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 c. sugar
1/2 c. water
1/4 c. oil
1 tsp. vanilla

Beat egg whites until slightly foamy. Add 1/2 teaspoon cream of
tartar. Beat again till stiff. Sift together flour, baking powder
and sugar. Add to egg yolks; add water, oil and vanilla and beat
until creamy. Pour the mixture over egg whites gently and fold
until well-blended.

If using a 9 x 13 pan, bake at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes.
If using a tube pan, bake 35-40 minutes, inverting tube pan upside
down while cooling.

Serve with fruit topping and whipped cream.

----------------------

*Chinese sponge cake*

1 c Softasilk flour (cake flour)
1 c sugar
6 eggs, separated
1 ts vanilla
1/4 c cold water
1/2 ts salt
1/2 ts cream of tartar
Preheat oven to 325. Beat egg yolk and sugar till creamy. Stir in vanilla. Add flour and water alternately till mixed well. In a spearate bowl, beat egg white till foamy. Add salt and cream of tartar. Beat until stiff peak. Fold egg white into batter in batches. Pour into ungreased angel food cake pan. Bake until toothpick comes out clean, about 50 minutes. Turn upside-down to cool.
Because there's no oil in the cake, it does stick to the pan. Just use a knife to careful go around the pan. It helps if you use a pan that has a removable bottom.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Quiche

Lots of varieties including crustless. You can fill with almost anything. For lots of ideas (and recipes) try Allrecipes.com - recipes, menus, meal ideas, food, and cooking tips.


----------



## *Andi

Lots of good recipes!:congrat:

I have a pie in the oven, working on egg bread then I think I will try a Chinese sponge cake. (never made one before)

It is the perfect day for baking ... cloudy and cool.

Thanks all and keep them coming!


----------



## LilRedHen

How do you dehydrate eggs?


----------



## RevWC

Try this one.

How to Make the BEST spicy pickled EGGS!


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Got eggs in the dehydrator as we speak!


What?? are you serious? How the dickens do you put eggs in the dehydrator? How do you store them after they come out and how would you know how much you had in a spoon? goshen, you make my head spin with the stuff you know! ( Dizzy old women is not always a good thing!!):dunno:


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> What?? are you serious? How the dickens do you put eggs in the dehydrator? How do you store them after they come out and how would you know how much you had in a spoon? goshen, you make my head spin with the stuff you know! ( Dizzy old women is not always a good thing!!):dunno:


That's so sweet of you to say so, but seriously, I know nothing - just read a lot. 

What I did was scramble them up and put them in the dehydrator at its highest temp (mine's 165 degrees) until they were dry and crunchy. Then into the blender to make powder, and finally vac packed in a mason jar. The ratio to rehydrate is about 1:2 (eggs:water) - so 1 tablespoon powdered eggs to 2 tablespoons water.

Sadly, I can't tell you how many eggs that is, just that you can rescramble them, and they tasted okay. If they'd had bacon or sausage bits they would have tasted better, and in a SHTF world they would have tasted great.  I've never used them for anything other than scrambled eggs, so I don't know how well they do as part of a recipe. I also don't know the shelf life.

I do want to add that many folks say that dehydrating eggs at home is very, very unsafe, while others say it's perfectly fine. I'm no expert, that's for sure. Another alternative I read about is to scramble eggs and pour into ice cube trays and freeze - one cube equals about one egg. I don't know the shelf life (or rather, freezer life) if they're prepared that way, either - but I think I'll try that next time.


----------



## CulexPipiens

goshengirl said:


> ...What I did was scramble them up and put them in the dehydrator at its highest temp (mine's 165 degrees) until they were dry and crunchy. Then into the blender to make powder, and finally vac packed in a mason jar. The ratio to rehydrate is about 1:2 (eggs:water) - so 1 tablespoon powdered eggs to 2 tablespoons water.
> ...


Also, look on You Tube. Search for dehydrating eggs. I found a video on there a few months ago that shows exactly what goshengirl just described.

Here is the one I saw 



 but there are others too.


----------



## bunkie

goshengirl said:


> T...Another alternative I read about is to scramble eggs and pour into ice cube trays and freeze - one cube equals about one egg. I don't know the shelf life (or rather, freezer life) if they're prepared that way, either - but I think I'll try that next time.


i believe the shelf life for freezing eggs is 6 months, at least that's all i have kept them for...plus a week or two and all've been delicious. i've used them in recipes as well as just thawed and they work great. ours are duck eggs.

one other thing is we put a dash of salt or honey in the eggs to keep the whites from hardening. and mix the eggs lightly so you don't get air bubbles in them.

i have to try your dehydrating method! sounds like a great idea!


----------



## LilRedHen

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Bread puddin, good stuff.


Got a recipe for bread puddin? I haven't had that stuff in 40 years.


----------



## JayJay

Does omelet count?? We had that for dinner last night---mushroooms, onions, green pepper, and ham!!


----------



## Onebigelf

Scotch Eggs? Wrap hard boiled eggs (yes, peeled) in sausage, roll them in bread crumbs and bake at 350.

Egg Custard?

Quiche?

The holidays is a commin. Eggnog?

John


----------



## catsraven

(In my best southern accent) I just love Frittatas raly I dooo

Christmas Morning Frittata

Ingredients

1 medium onion, chopped
1 medium green pepper, chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
2 tablespoons butter or margarine
1/2 cup chopped tomatoes
1/4 cup minced fresh parsley
5 eggs, lightly beaten
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup soft bread crumbs
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Directions

In a skillet, saute the onion, green pepper and garlic in butter for 5 minutes or until tender. Remove from the heat. Stir in tomatoes and parsley; set aside. In a large bowl, combine the remaining ingredients. Stir in reserved vegetables.
Pour into an ungreased 9-in. pie plate. Bake, uncovered, at 350 degrees F for 25-30 minutes or until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean. Let stand for 5 minutes before cutting.

Muffin Frittatas

6 EGGS
1/2 cup milk
1/4 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (4 oz.)
3/4 cup chopped zucchini
1/4 cup chopped red bell pepper
2 Tbsp. chopped red onion

HEAT oven to 350°F. BEAT eggs, milk, salt and pepper in medium bowl until blended. ADD cheese, zucchini, bell pepper and onion; mix well. SPOON evenly into 12 greased muffin cups, about 1/4 cup each.
BAKE in 350°F oven until just set, 20 to 22 minutes. COOL on rack 5 minutes. REMOVE from cups; serve warm.


----------



## tsrwivey

One of our family favorites is "breakfast bowl". Scramble eggs, add some bacon or sausage crumbles, then mix with some taters fried with onion & bell peppers. Never lasts long here!


----------



## preventDamage

I've never tried homemade mayo before. Is there a big difference between store bought and home made?


----------



## whome

Angel Food cake. Takes 13 eggs. If anyone wants the reciepe, give me a hollar.
Also it freezes fabulously!


----------



## Onebigelf

preventDamage said:


> I've never tried homemade mayo before. Is there a big difference between store bought and home made?


Like you wouldn't believe... Particularly with farm fresh eggs with their richer yolks.

John


----------



## *Andi

whome said:


> Angel Food cake. Takes 13 eggs. If anyone wants the reciepe, give me a hollar.
> Also it freezes fabulously!


of course, we want the recipe ...


----------



## brucehylton

where is the eggnog?


----------



## *Andi

brucehylton said:


> where is the eggnog?


And your eggnog recipe is ... 

Help me out here.


----------



## Ezmerelda

Onebigelf said:


> Scotch Eggs? Wrap hard boiled eggs (yes, peeled) in sausage, roll them in bread crumbs and bake at 350.
> John


John, how long do you bake them at 350?


----------



## Davarm

I seperate yolks and whites, dehydrate and store. 

I can then make mayo out of dried yolks if the need ever comes up. Just rehydrate yolks and follow regular mayo recipe.


----------



## Jason

Here's how I make my scrambled eggs: I make 6 eggs at a time, which lasts for 2 days.

6 egg whites (I don't use the yolks)
a splash of milk
garlic, onion or chives to taste, sometimes peppers
ham (or steak)
crushed red pepper flakes
Lowry's season salt

Cook and roll up in a tortilla and enjoy. They microwave fine and are a good warm breakfast on a warm morning.

I know it's basic, but it does me right.


----------



## gam46

Baked custard, custard sauce, lemon curd, just put together casseroles using hard-cooked eggs as the protein portion, thick white sauce or gravy which includes chopped hard-cooked eggs, Dutch babies are ideas which come to mind. 

My daughter and I used to use the hard-cooked eggs from Easter by chopping, adding to thawed and squeezed frozen spinach, canned cream of mushroom soup thinned part way with milk, a bit of nutmeg and serving the mix over split and toasted English muffins.


----------



## RevWC

Huevos Buffaleros. 

Three eggs frying on low heat in butter. break the yokes but do not scramble. when the whites start to cook top with salsa and cheddar cheese on top (i like spicy and be generous with salsa and cheese). let cook until top starts to bubble. fold over like an omelet and cook until done flipping once. when you cut into the omlet cheese and salsa should run out. gooey good..


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Old thread, but good reading with lots of great ideas.

Don't forget to make chef salad with all those fresh garden greens and veggies you'll be enjoying in the coming months, loaded with hard-boiled eggs and whatever else you want to toss on with it.


----------



## gam46

Since I have an interest in foraging, I found a suggestion that inspired today's lunch. While out rambling I picked tender green tendrils from greenbrier (a good handful). I added a couple of sprigs of home grown marjoram, chopped them, stirred in an egg from my flock and some grated Parmesan. Fried it in coconut oil. Tasty, nutritious, filling, and made from what either grows here or I keep on hand.

When the purslane comes up, I'll cup it and fry with some garlic to mix with scrambled egg and roll up in a tortilla for some nutritious deliciousness. 

Similarly, the young amaranth will be steamed and added to quiches or frittatas.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

goshengirl said:


> That's so sweet of you to say so, but seriously, I know nothing - just read a lot.
> 
> What I did was scramble them up and put them in the dehydrator at its highest temp (mine's 165 degrees) until they were dry and crunchy. Then into the blender to make powder, and finally vac packed in a mason jar. The ratio to rehydrate is about 1:2 (eggs:water) - so 1 tablespoon powdered eggs to 2 tablespoons water.
> 
> Sadly, I can't tell you how many eggs that is, just that you can rescramble them, and they tasted okay. If they'd had bacon or sausage bits they would have tasted better, and in a SHTF world they would have tasted great.  I've never used them for anything other than scrambled eggs, so I don't know how well they do as part of a recipe. I also don't know the shelf life.
> 
> I do want to add that many folks say that dehydrating eggs at home is very, very unsafe, while others say it's perfectly fine. I'm no expert, that's for sure. Another alternative I read about is to scramble eggs and pour into ice cube trays and freeze - one cube equals about one egg. I don't know the shelf life (or rather, freezer life) if they're prepared that way, either - but I think I'll try that next time.


YER GONNA DIE! YER GONNA KILL SOMEBODY!

Er just like canned cake, be carefull an it's all good! Sorry darling, had ta jerk yer chain justa bit.:2thumb:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Ok, like 2 years late, but here it be:

Bread Puddin
2 C sugar
5 Eggs whipped
2 C Milk
2 tsp Vanilla Extract
3 C old dry bread cubes
1/2 C Brown Sugar
1/2 stick Real Butter

13 x 9 pan
350 Deg.

Mix sugar, eggs, vanilla an milk - pour over bread cubes and put in pan.
Mix brown sugar an butter, sprinkle over the top. Ya don't have ta do this fer poor mans bread pudding.

Bake 350 degrees fer bout 50 minutes or till its well set.


----------



## camo2460

gam46 said:


> Since I have an interest in foraging, I found a suggestion that inspired today's lunch. While out rambling I picked tender green tendrils from greenbrier (a good handful). I added a couple of sprigs of home grown marjoram, chopped them, stirred in an egg from my flock and some grated Parmesan. Fried it in coconut oil. Tasty, nutritious, filling, and made from what either grows here or I keep on hand.
> 
> When the purslane comes up, I'll cup it and fry with some garlic to mix with scrambled egg and roll up in a tortilla for some nutritious deliciousness.
> 
> Similarly, the young amaranth will be steamed and added to quiches or frittatas.


Very nice gam46, you're a person after my own heart. Next time instead of Green brier, try some wild Grape tendrils for a bit of a zing. Also, when the time comes, try pickling some Purslane, I haven't done it, but it is on my to do list. Happy foraging.


----------



## gam46

camo2460 said:


> Very nice gam46, you're a person after my own heart. Next time instead of Green brier, try some wild Grape tendrils for a bit of a zing. Also, when the time comes, try pickling some Purslane, I haven't done it, but it is on my to do list. Happy foraging.


No intent to hijack the thread here, but continuing a conversation, have successfully incorporated grape leaves and tendrils into stir-fries. Because the leaves around here don't seem to get large enough to use as wrappers, I've thought I might try layering them en casserole with a rice mix such as would be used to make stuffed grape leaves.

To stay with the egg theme, remember that all these different veggies can be used in fried rice with eggs as the protein element.


----------



## weedygarden

*Cheese and Egg Sandwich Spread*

2 cups American cheese, shredded
4 hard boiled eggs, shredded
3/4 to 1 cup mayonaisse, (Hellmans)
1/4 cup lemon juice
salt and pepper to taste
green olives can be added

Mix all together and use on crackers or for a sandwich spread.


----------

